# LKRG video format; need 2 converter 2 avi.



## BravoRoc (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I hope this is the right venue for this type of question. Recently, I downloaded a movie series (Underbelly) and I recorded the files onto a DVD+RW disc. When I tried to play it on my TV, I got an Unsupported file error message. What is this format and is it new or . . . 
I have searched for a video converter to change it but I have yet to find one that I can trust to convert it w/o buying it first. Would anyone of you have an idea to remedy this issue? Hopefully freeware? 
Thanks and Merry Xmas,
roc


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Where did you download the series from?


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

LKRG is a "group" name on torrents.
It has nothing to do with filetype or video codecs, etc.

Probably not allowable content here on TSG, either.


----------



## BravoRoc (Feb 16, 2009)

This particular series was from (_source removed by admin._) Underbelly was produced for Australian TV and the workable one are produced by eztv, eztv.com. There are three series w/ 13 chaps ea. Beyond the Wire, this is a brilliant production set in Melbourne, AU.
The problem was the videos that had the "LKRG" at the end is not supported on my tv. My PC can view them. There are many videos, XviDRIP and other similar extensions, so there are a lot of folks that are using them. I will continue to research this issue. 
I thank you all for the info and help, I also wish you all a very merry, merry Xmas & new year!!
Thanks again,
roc


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We don't assist with pirated DVDs. Please refer to the site rules.

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

Closing thread.


----------

